

The simplest possible way to prevent brute-force logins - SiteKickr
http://www.sitekickr.com/blog/simplest-prevent-brute-force-logins/

======
oaf357
Wouldn't you want to know who/what was trying to brute force your site before
just letting it try again five minutes later? If not, I guess that's fine but
ultimately I would want to know how many times that login attempt threshold
has been breached per account.

